# My capacitive buttons stopped working. Anyway to fix them?



## tmar89

So I went on vacation recently and used my phone heavily as a GPS docked in my window mount and the phone got pretty warm at times. Then later on one night, the softkey buttons stopped working! They don't respond or light up or anything. Luckily I have AOKP running so I can superimpose the Nav Bar but I hate not having the full screen anymore. Is it possible to recover the softkey functionality or is this a hardware failure now and I'm screwed? I've tried doing complete wipes and reinstalls of stock ROMs, etc. No luck.


----------



## xrs

i have a mesmerize that has glitchy buttons. they always work, but sometimes spaz out by themselves (especially the back and search button). gets quite annoying at times. few things ive come across that gets you by for the time being is lock the phone and press your thumb on the bottom of your phone and slide on the buttons a few times.. but i have always wanted to replace them for non glitchy buttons and ive found them online before for like 8 bucks. if anyone has ever replaced theres with something like this and its taken away the spazzing presses let me know. but for tmar89 worst case id try to find those and buy them and replace it depending how comfortable with taking apart hardware you are.


----------



## tmar89

I may just get this and try it:
http://www.repairsuniverse.com/samsung-fascinate-i500-trackpad-navigator-flex-cable-replacement.html


----------



## puk3n

tmar89 said:


> I may just get this and try it:
> http://www.repairsun...eplacement.html


 and a stock rom flash wont help youre phone?
side note: the ones on my mez stopped awhile ago, so i flashed an AOKP rom and used the NAV buttons instead


----------



## tmar89

puk3n said:


> and a stock rom flash wont help youre phone?
> side note: the ones on my mez stopped awhile ago, so i flashed an AOKP rom and used the NAV buttons instead


Yeah, a stock flash didn't help. So luckily for me AOKP ICS has the nav buttons!


----------



## puk3n

tmar89 said:


> Yeah, a stock flash didn't help. So luckily for me AOKP ICS has the nav buttons!


its a biotch, youre talking digitizer and screen replacement cost around 100- and then you need special tools cough**butter knife


----------



## jadenguy

I wish I had your problems, I hate my capacitative buttons

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n

jadenguy said:


> I wish I had your problems, I hate my capacitative buttons
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


lol spray paint them! or put the gorilla tape to them, no seriously nstools has an option to turn on or off notifications...and hate? really


----------



## jadenguy

puk3n said:


> lol spray paint them! or put the gorilla tape to them, no seriously nstools has an option to turn on or off notifications...and hate? really


It's not the light, it's the ease of accidental triggering, especially when held in portrait while gaming. It ruins what is otherwise a fantastic phone experience.


----------

